# Yearlings



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

We use a round pen extensively withour yearlings. We have standardbreds and QH's. You can do lots of things with them in there - it helpd with your relationship with them and their trust in you. I love babies - they are so much fun. Just be carefull, as they are still "all horse" generally.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Awwwww! I love yearlings. I actually prefer to get mine as weanlings, they are very easy to train that way, I think. Then, by the time they are old enough to show, you have a really solid beginning with them, and it's not like you have to rush or anything. I have QH's, and they are all pretty calm and very trainable. I prefer the NU Cash, Peppy San, and Hollywood lines, though, because mine go to be reiners, but all of mine are really calm.

I prefer fillies, mostly because if they get injured, you can still breed them, you know? But the downside to that is when they're older, they might be constantly in heat around other horses... I have a few of those lol. Then there's always the colts. They're fun, too, but I just like fillies. I show all mares though, but sometimes it's nice to not have to worry about "mare stuff". ha. It's really just a matter of preference, I think. When I go to buy, I don't go with a set mindset. I go thinking, "if I see one I just HAVE to have, I'll buy it. If I see one that I like, I'll think about it." Anything other than that is really not worth it, to me. If I don't have that.... attraction, if you will, then I've found that I don't enjoy working with the horse as much. You've gotta really have a connection. Because there are just so many horses out there, and so many yearlings... Just find the ones you like. Don't buy because they sound good if you don't want them enough. That's a lesson I've had to learn the hard way lol. Sometimes I just had a feeling and bought them anyway, and they've turned out to get injured at all the wrong times, be poor keepers, be hard to work with, etc. 

Good luck, though, and have fun! I'm excited for you! =) 

Sorry for the book, lol.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes my mum is leaning towards fillies so if they get injured or don't do too well in the show ring, we can breed. She doesn't want to get a colt, because I won't be able to show it in its halter classes. She doesn't want a gelding either, because they well, you can't breed them, you can only ride them.
If we see a colt we like, we may buy it but the only problem is I won't be able to show it til Im 18. 
Mum says she wants to get a filly, and once it gets about 5 or 6, we'll put her in foal. And if she has a colt, I can have it because I'll be old enough to show it by then.
If we have a filly, then we'll probably sell her.
Its really hard to find yearlings in our area. We have to travel heaps far just to see them.
What do you think about this idea?
My mum's friend has an overo white paint mare, and we are considering paying for the covering and all birth related stuff and getting the foal?
Only problem there is, what if the weanling is a sour, angry little foal?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

You can do alot of your prep work during the yearling year...from longeline to getting a saddle on him. 

I don't really have a preference for mare or colt\gelding...


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Hmm. Well if anyone sees any nice weanlings in NSW, or knows of any, could you post here?
We're looking to buy a weanling under $2000 but we will pay more for the right horse.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi everyone...
If anyone has a quick second, could you possibly help me and my mum out?
TuthasideForSale
There are quite a few horses on here we're considering but, I just want everyone's opinion. I think its good that they can be registered, that they have a payment plan, are a reputable stud and welcome inspections and vet checks.
The horses we are considering are
--China Doll
--Under The Radar
--He's an Illusion
--Stealth Bomber
--Ricochet
--Crash N Burn
Just scroll down the page and find them. Whats your opinions? Do they look sound? Any opinions will be greatly appreciated and I promise I'll return the favour if you ever need it.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Iliked the richocet horse the best but I really wasn't impressed with any of them. What does it cost to ship a horse from the US. Our horse market here is extremely depressed. I could sell you better yearlings than that for $500US. I guess it depends on the exchange rate if thats a good deal.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

No idea what the exchange rate is. I know I bought a pair of boots for US $139 and they were $166 in Australian dollars. Thats quite a long way just to ship a horse. Maybe when I'm older and a professional Western Pleasure rider.
I really don't wanna ship my horse at all. Those above horses are only a few hours away from me, so I can easily drive to them and pick them up in the float. 
This yearling will be my 1st, so I don't wanna spend too much.
Any other opinions anyone?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I really really do not like of those horses and I highly doubt they will do well in the show ring.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Look around more and find a horse you really like. Buying a horse because it's cheap is never a good idea. I wish we had your horse market here though.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I agree that I was not impressed with the babies on that site... none of them looked to be anything special. Really, really, really look. It will be worth it to find that horse that you see and say, "I have to have it."


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I really appreciate it. Its actually quite hard to find a good horse in my area. I have a few more yearlings I'm considering that are in HorseDeals. They have a bit more colour on them and are actually registered as normal paints, not just Paint Bred.
I also have one other horse that we're looking at. Its my instructor's horse. She is a 4yo Overo paint mare. I have shown her before and she does do quite well in the show ring. She has gotten numerous 1st's and 2nd's in best coloured, best filly or mare etc. I really love this mare, *but* I would dearly love a yearling because I could do the whole led trail, lungeline stuff. *I'll get some pictures of her today at my lesson and post them here.*
So what would you choose if you were in my situation? A trained 4yo mare or a yearling?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, it depends. Im neutral. But i think the choice of a trained mare is better.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Heey everyone. Had my lesson today, *but* the mare that's for sale, and I'm meant to ride in my lessons had cut her leg up pretty bad. We had to get the vet out to cut this hunk of skin cause it was just hanging there. So instead I rode a 5yo breaker. He's being broken in quite late because he was abused by his previous owner. He was the most stubborn horse ever. I was kicking and squeezing and in the end, I resorted to spurs. My lesson was good. Also rode Boz, a lovely trained paint horse gelding, but he was in a stubborn mood too and just wanted to lope.
The *Good News* is that my instructor told me of a horse thats for sale. He is a 22yo buckskin gelding. He does...
-Western Pleasure
-Trail Comps
-Hunter Under Saddle
-Halter
-Hunter in Hand
-Pony Club
-And is quite at home rounding up cows.
He really does do all I want him to do. He sounds perfect. My instructor assured me the lady takes great care of him and that he's in excellent condition. My instructor is bringing him out to her stables for a week, so I can ride him, so she can ride him and so we can all see how he goes. *But how old is too old?* I don't wanna buy him, and then for him to get colic, or arthritis and have to put him down.
Opinions everyone?


----------

